# Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?



## Niza (10. November 2013)

*Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Ein Computerspiel ist ein Spiel, was spaß machen sollte.
Leider wird man manchmal eines besseren belehrt.

Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jemand zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?


*Sehr interresant zu wissen :*

Wenn jamand "noob" schreibt muss er logischerweise :
Ein schlecher Verlierer sein oder verärgert sein

Weil...

... er angst hat zu verlieren.
... er sagt / schreibt zu einer Person "noob" und sagt so aus , das diese Person schuld ist , das er verliert und er selber hat keine Schuld , das er verliert.

Selten kommt es vor, dass jemand "noob" schreibt , weil er eine Partie nach der anderen verliert und deswegen gereizt ist.

*Definition "Noob"*:
"Abwandlung des engl. Wortes "Newbie", bezeichnet einen Neuling. Es wird meist mit negativem Tonfall benutzt."
Quelle :
Noob Lexikon, Glossar


*Ehrliche Frage an alle, die dieses Wort benutzen:*

Warum helft ihr nicht dem Neuling , dass er besser wird ?
Statt Ihn als "Noob" zu bezeichnen ?

Danke im Vorraus für alle Kommentare und die Beteiligung an der Umfrage.

Ich will hier keinen mit verärgern.
Es soll jediglich eine Umfrage und eine Aufklärung sein.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Rat Six (10. November 2013)

Nein, mir ist es wurscht wenn das einer schreibt.
Jemanden helfen besser zu werden? Keine Lust mehr, hab das mehrmals versucht und dann meist ein "leck mich" zurückbekommen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Defiti- Definitiv : NEIN. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkNBLIafdT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die meisten die das schreiben sind einfach nur neidisch


----------



## xElv1sHD (10. November 2013)

Heutzutage bekommt man doch jedes Match eine Nachricht mit Noob oder Hacker, nur weil man besser wie irgendwelche CoD/ Bf Kiddies spielt. Ist eh schon voll abgestumpft, weils jeder macht/sagt.


----------



## Minaxo (10. November 2013)

Besonders witzig wenn man als highranked als noob bezeichnet wird  
Da sieht man dann das die Leute die Definition nicht kennen. 

Ansonsten interessieren mich Beleidigungen jeder Art nicht im Internet, gehört dazu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Ich schreibe selber oft noob oder beteilige/starte Flamewars im Gamechat. Ist meistens äußerst lustig meiner Meinung nach. Der Müll der im Gamechat geschrieben wird sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen, dass ist eher was zur Belustigung. Das ist weder kindisch noch unreif, es macht einfach nen bischen gaudi und wenn man eh tot ist und auf den respawn wartet kann man auch nen bischen Mist spammen.


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

[X] Nein

Sofern ich keinen Mist verfasse, der die Bezeichnung verdient, dann kann ich diese Nettigkeiten problemlos übergehen. Sie stammen meist von Leuten, denen die Argumente oder das Verständnis für Multiperspektivität abhanden gekommen sind. Wer grundlos beleidigt, der offenbart seine eigene Schwäche. Als kleines, kürzliches Beispiel: "Bist du blöd, warum kaufst du dir auch eine Konsole, obwohl du einen PC hast? Bis du so ein Noob, dass du nicht mit Maus- und Tastatur umgehen kannst du Lowbob?" Da fragt man sich, wo man mit erklären anfangen soll als alter CS-Clanzocker...


----------



## Sharidan (11. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Nein überhaupt nicht, auch weil ich das extrem selten mal gehört bzw. gelesen habe das mich eine Person in nem Game so nennt. 
Ich bin sicher kein Pro und spiele jedes Game aus Spaß und nicht weil ich der Beste darin sein möchte.
Wenn jemand meint ich wäre ein Noob, gibts ein Danke für das Kompliment als Antwort    

Also : [NEIN]


----------



## seppo1887 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Aus Noobmach ich mir nicht viel. Aber nach 10 Stunden ranked in LoL, weiß ich wer alles meine Mutter ....... Teilweise echt traurig was ingame so abgeht.


----------



## taks (11. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

[x] Nein

Wenn mich wer als noob bezeichnet kommt er einfach auf die ingnorelist und gut ist.


----------



## orca113 (11. November 2013)

Wenn das einer Schreibt ist mir das Egal. Sind eh meist Idioten die ein Spiel selbst so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Fexzz (11. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Noob - nö. Allgemein geht mir sowas nicht wirklich nah, Dota 2 hat mich in dem Sinne abgehärtet.


----------



## Low (11. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*



seppo1887 schrieb:


> Aus Noobmach ich mir nicht viel. Aber nach 10 Stunden ranked in LoL, weiß ich wer alles meine Mutter ....... Teilweise echt traurig was ingame so abgeht.


 
Lol hat echt eine sehr abartige Community.


----------



## debalz (11. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

[x] Nein

weil abgestumpft und ich bezeichne auch, im Sinne einer erweiterten Bedeutung des Wortes, ständig Leute als Noobs. Dabei sind welche gemeint die sehr einseitig begabt sind (Jetnoob, M16-Noob,..) oder mit ihrem weicheiigen bzw. egoistischen Verhalten die Gesellschaft negativ beeinflussen (Mittelspurfahrernoob, SUV-Noob, Grillschalennoob,...)


----------



## AsumFace (12. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Nein, manchmal kann man es einfach nicht bestreiten


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. November 2013)

N00b (abgeleitet von Newbie = Neuling) ist für mich keine Beleidigung. Aber wenn mich ein Cheater N00b nennt ... eskaliere ich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

[X]Sonstiges
Kommt immer darauf an, von wem und in welchem Kontext!


----------



## XT1024 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

[x] eher nö.
1. Ich bin selten so gut, dass man mich so nennen müsste. 
2. Bekomme ich im shooter während der Runde von dem Gewäsch eh nichts mit.

In WoT hatte ich die ganze Zeit chat+minimap ping  deaktiviert. Das war mir schon krank genug.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (13. November 2013)

Nein, ich denk mir dann mein Teil.


----------



## T-Drive (13. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Nö, ich finds lustig. Warum soll ich mich ärgern wenn sich jemand wegen mir ärgert ?


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Ich fühle mich schwer beleidigt beim Wort Noob.
Ich könnte dann immer ausrasten und meinen Pc aus dem Fenster werfen.
Letztens war ich kurz vorm Selbstmord ,weil jemand zu mir gesagt hat ich wäre der größte Noob den es auf der Welt zu finden gibt .

Mal ehrlich wer das ernst nimmt ist nichtmehr ganz dicht und sollte sich vieleicht mal öfters vor die Tür begeben^^.


----------



## drebbin (13. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Nein.

Da ich bisher nur in WoW sowas beobachten konnte, dafür mehr als ausreichend kann ich dazu aber gern Story`s erzählen.
Da ich WoW immer nur mit nem guten Freund gespielt hatte und wir dementsprechend eine Mini-Gilde für uns 2 gegründet habe wars immer nur Spaß ohne Progress Orientierung, also Raids ging nur Random.
Ich habe mal als (Haupt-)Heal in ner Gruppe ausgeholfen in Bastion des Zwieichts, da DDs noch fehlten habe ich meinen Kollegen nachgeholt obwohl er wirklich unterstes EQ-Niveau hatte was für diesen Raid sinnvoll wäre, da ich aber weis das er den Hexer beherrscht habe ich für ihn gesprochen und der Raidlead hat ihn geholt.
Er kam auch gleich ins TS und mit dem Char an den Sammelpunkt. Da ihn alle natürlich erstmal gecheckt hatten ging der Spott etc los.
Ohne Fragen durch wen er eingeladen wurde, warum er dabei ist und am besten: ohne zu schauen ob er schon im TS ist wurde über ihn in der 3ten Person hergezogen, sein scheiß-EQ und "das wir eigentlich heute weiter kommen wollten"...
Da ich schon 3-4mal mit der Gruppe unterwegs war kannte ich deren Raid-Niveau, hab mich bedankt für soviel Hirnschmalz und wir sind beide wieder raus


----------



## dn1987p (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Ab und zu bin ich deswegen schon verärgert. Ich red jetzt von Dota 2 (Super Community...). Manche Leute spielen schon nicht soooo gut. Aber wenn sie dann auch noch anfangen, große Klappe zu haben, dann regt mich das schon auf. In der Regel mute ich sie dann einfach, aber manchmal Platz mir der Kragen und dann werd ich selbst zum flamer... Tut mir ja leid, aber irgendwie muss das dann raus. Wenn jemand einfach nur ein "newb" ist (ich würde jemanden der einfach nur nicht gut ist, nicht als "noob" bezeichnen), dann versuch ich eher Tipps zu geben.


----------



## Seeefe (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*



Niza schrieb:


> Ein Computerspiel ist ein Spiel, was spaß machen sollte.
> Leider wird man manchmal eines besseren belehrt.
> 
> Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jemand zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?
> ...


 

Die Definition ist falsch.

Ein "Noob" ist ein Spieler, der sich nichts sagen lässt, auf Tipps, Ratschläge und Aufzeigungen nicht reagiert und einfach seinen Kram macht => Beratungsresistent

Ein "Newbie" ist ein Neuling, der sich auf Tipps von besseren SPielern usw. einlässt und versucht, dadurch besser zu werden.


----------



## MaxRink (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

Nö. Kommt eigendlich nur bei WoT vor, wenn ich mit nem 6er nen 8er zerlege und ein paar Schuss Spezialmuni einstreue.


----------



## Seeefe (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Nö. Kommt eigendlich nur bei WoT vor, wenn ich mit nem 6er nen 8er zerlege und ein paar Schuss Spezialmuni einstreue.


 
Tja, manchmal ist Noob zu schreiben auch berechtigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*

[x] _Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)_ 
 Kommt drauf an, von wem und in welchem Zusammenhang


----------



## Koyote (29. Dezember 2013)

In den von mir aktiv gespielten Spielen, sind 80-90% der Spieler schlechter als ich/ mein Team und gute Spieler benutzen solche Wörter nicht. Die wissen ganz genau, dass ein falscher read manchmal Glückssache ist und es auch bei ner Wiederholung anders laufen könnte. 

Das Wort benutzen entweder arme cheater oder Kinder die denken sie koennten was.

Mir also im Endeffekt egal, da ich eh weiß, wie gut ich wirklich bin.


----------



## Festplatte (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt / verärgert , wenn jamend zu euch "noob" sagt /schreibt ?*



Koyote schrieb:


> In den von mir aktiv gespielten Spielen, sind 80-90% der Spieler schlechter als ich/ mein Team und gute Spieler benutzen solche Wörter nicht. Die wissen ganz genau, dass ein falscher read manchmal Glückssache ist und es auch bei ner Wiederholung anders laufen könnte.
> 
> Das Wort benutzen entweder arme cheater oder Kinder die denken sie koennten was.
> 
> Mir also im Endeffekt egal, da ich eh weiß, wie gut ich wirklich bin.



/sign In Battlefield 4 z.B hab ich den Chat schon ausgemacht, in BF3 geht das ja leider nicht wirklich. Mir ist gerade einfach alles scheiß egal, was im Chat geschrieben wird, die beleidigen sich eh alle durchgehend gegenseitig. Ich mach mein eigenes Ding, solange ich Spaß am Zocken hab ist alles gut, zumindest für mich.


----------

